# Flathunter Goes Paylaking. How many will he catch?



## H2O Mellon

*Note: This is not an anit/pro paylake thread, rather just something to have fun about.


How many fish (Channels, Blues, Flatheads) will Flathunter catch on Thursday 7/12/07 when he goes Paylaking?


----------



## crappielooker

a big O.. zero..  
maan.. you must be desperate..


----------



## 01mercLS

Which paylake?


----------



## dinkbuster1

i voted two-five, but they will be channel cats


----------



## bigdogsteve-o

It really all depends on where he is going. But I said one. he will get it shortly after he gets there and then get frustrated with the lack of action and leave while yelling"there are no fish in the F'ing lake"...lol


----------



## H2O Mellon

I beleive he is going to Castaway Lakes.

He just went out and bought two new 12 foot rods, two Abu 7000's & a ton of those big bobbers and straws, plus a large net. 

I feel sorry for that equipment if he spends 12 hours there and gets :S !


----------



## pendog66

i said one, and he will catch in the first five minutes. it will be a 2 pounder that takes a hand sized bluegill. And the rest of the night he will watch everyone around him bust fish as he continuously catching the lone turtle in the lake


----------



## misfit

as i said,if he offers them eneough money they might stick one on his hook for him.a better poll would be how long will it take him to post his new gear in the market place forum?


----------



## flathunter

I will be fishing at paradise 2, and I am expecting at least 50 fish over 40-lbs
If that happens I will never, ever fish a river agin


----------



## Flathead King 06

well you guys...this just in...flathunter will no long be fishing the river systems in ohio...just kidding...if he is going to catfishermans paradise II then he will catch fish, and his estimation of around 50 fish is actually really close to the truth...them all being 40lb+ now that i dont know...in the last 3 trips weve made there, we caught a total of 114 fish, all flatheads with the exception of 3 blues...the biggest flat was 48lbs and the biggest blue was 65lb...so i mean there are fish in there...but a word of wisdom, TAKE YOUR OWN BAIT AND PLENTY OF IT!!! its a dollar each for bait (green sunfish, carp, golfish, suckers, chubs) and we usually take around 100 gills and use darn near close to all of them...donk get skunked


----------



## pendog66

flathunter said:


> I will be fishing at paradise 2, and I am expecting at least 50 fish over 40-lbs
> If that happens I will never, ever fish a river agin


Jack come on now isnt that where you always fish lol


----------



## H2O Mellon

Flathead King 06 said:


> its a dollar each for bait (green sunfish, carp, golfish, suckers, chubs)


I didn't think it was legal in Ohio to sell Green Sunfish/Bluegills.


----------



## CW03

H2O Mellon said:


> I didn't think it was legal in Ohio to sell Green Sunfish/Bluegills.


When have paylakes cared about legality...


----------



## dip

probly casts off a bunch of bloogills with them surf poles in order to go thru 100 bloogills in one nite


----------



## chrisoneal

lol. When i red it I had to say it out loud and sound like a country fok. to funny that is alot of bluegills for one night.


----------



## Jammer

More important is, How many Turtles will he catch?


----------



## Predator225

I believe poor Jack will catch a decent flathead...but upon looking at it and seeing that the fish is half-decayed, and smells like some bait Melon left in a cooler for a week in July; he will feel sorry for the fish, and never pick up a rod and reel again. Unfortunately, he will become the new state of Ohio representative for PETA.


----------



## chrisoneal

i dont think he will get a turtle there. But he might get a fish. And yea the fish look like there all dead. Instead of dawn of the dead its fish of the dead. DEAD FISH SWIMMING...lol


----------



## pendog66

H2O Mellon said:


> I didn't think it was legal in Ohio to sell Green Sunfish/Bluegills.


no it is not legal and if the paylake gets caught it sucks for them. There is a loop hole because i have talked to the game warden about selling game fish but what paylake owner is goin to be that smart?


----------



## flathunter

When I get back, and if I catch alot of fish I am gonna start another poll.....About how long it will take Mellon to join me


----------



## H2O Mellon

flathunter said:


> When I get back, and if I catch alot of fish I am gonna start another poll.....About how long it will take Mellon to join me


Remember, I said this was not an Anit/Pro Pay Lake thread. All I'll say is that.... well I better not saying anything.


----------



## Flathead King 06

dip said:


> probly casts off a bunch of bloogills with them surf poles in order to go thru 100 bloogills in one nite


LOL...learned long ago, they are too valueable to sling them off...I know it sounds terrible, but believe me...when fishing at this place, paradise II, you either have that many fish hit and kill your bait or you miss that many...
and you miss them because you dont want them to swallow your hook....and as far as the legality of selling green sunfish/bluegill here in ohio...dont know, but this guy that owns paradise 1 and 2 definitely sells them....ask Jack when he returns from his trip...there is a bait holding tank up at the baithouse which holds around 500 of them in each individual tank and they are $1.00 a piece and carp/goldfish sell for I think $15.00 a dozen


----------



## Flathead King 06

pendog66 said:


> no it is not legal and if the paylake gets caught it sucks for them. There is a loop hole because i have talked to the game warden about selling game fish but what paylake owner is goin to be that smart?


well this guy cant be too stupid...he basically has a choke hold on the entire paylake coorperation...his two operations draw more attention than any other paylake operations in the tristate area...so...he has convinced alot of people, or struck the interest of alot of idiots (and I for one was one of them  )...but as far as selling the gills...he has figured something out or he wouldnt be selling them...i dont think his company reputation could suffer a major set-back like not being able to sell bait, so hes smarter than what you think...and not meaning smart as in taking huge fish out of native waters just to tlet them die in his mud hole but smart as in keeping his @$$ out of the dnr's hands


----------



## Flathead King 06

mellon, you set the numbers in you poll way too low...i'm telling you guys he will catch fish and will probably catch around 30-50 and if he gets one of the big producing spots, he could easily catch around 50-75 fish in his 12 hours of fishing if not more depending on the mood of the fish


----------



## H2O Mellon

Flathead King 06 said:


> mellon, you set the numbers in you poll way too low...i'm telling you guys he will catch fish and will probably catch around 30-50 and if he gets one of the big producing spots, he could easily catch around 50-75 fish in his 12 hours of fishing if not more depending on the mood of the fish


I'm still hoping he decides to go to the Scioto River.


----------



## Fishman

I hope he doesn't catch anything, so he never trys to go back again. Personally I wouldn't support a paylake for anything ... (not trying to derail the thead )


----------



## Fishman

dip said:


> probly casts off a bunch of bloogills with them surf poles in order to go thru 100 bloogills in one nite



lol good one


----------



## H2O Mellon

dip said:


> probly casts off a bunch of bloogills with them surf poles in order to go thru 100 bloogills in one nite


That won't happen, becasue if I know my buddy, he will bring one bait....... CUT SHAD.  Then again he could buy 100 Green Sunfish for $100.


----------



## pendog66

Flathead King 06 said:


> well this guy cant be too stupid...he basically has a choke hold on the entire paylake coorperation...his two operations draw more attention than any other paylake operations in the tristate area...so...he has convinced alot of people, or struck the interest of alot of idiots (and I for one was one of them  )...but as far as selling the gills...he has figured something out or he wouldnt be selling them...i dont think his company reputation could suffer a major set-back like not being able to sell bait, so hes smarter than what you think...and not meaning smart as in taking huge fish out of native waters just to tlet them die in his mud hole but smart as in keeping his @$$ out of the dnr's hands



ok sorry guys but i have to say this. You put way way way way too much stock in James Reed. He is a lying and non ethical fisherman. This guy has been caught for netting too many fish illegaly and now with his second lake is destroying lakes and rivers. I have seen his truck at one of our favorite spots here in dayton actually two. Mellon, Salmonid and Dink you know where. I almost garuntee hes not obeying the new big cat laws of two fish a day and its just a matter of time before he gets caught again. I can understand pay lakes they can be fun fishing for people who cant get out to the river or dont have a river like the GMR, Scioto, Mamuee, Muskingum or Ohio. But it is ridiculous to put 30,000 pounds of catfish in just a 2 or 3 acre lake.. its no wonder the idiot has to stock so much the oxygen levels are probaly poor and he loses a lot of fish.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o

I saw Reed at Gander Mountain here in Huber one day buying stuff to resell in his baithouse and I over heard him talking about using spoonbill meat for bait on his trotlines to get the fish for his lakes. He is a shady fisherman,and I use that term loosely, Like Nate said,it is only a matter of time that he get busted and shut down.


----------



## chrisoneal

so instead of going to a paylake why dont he just go to the river. If he really wants to have a good time why dont he just go to the james river in VA


----------



## Flathead King 06

pendog66 said:


> ok sorry guys but i have to say this. You put way way way way too much stock in James Reed. He is a lying and non ethical fisherman. This guy has been caught for netting too many fish illegaly and now with his second lake is destroying lakes and rivers. I have seen his truck at one of our favorite spots here in dayton actually two. Mellon, Salmonid and Dink you know where. I almost garuntee hes not obeying the new big cat laws of two fish a day and its just a matter of time before he gets caught again. I can understand pay lakes they can be fun fishing for people who cant get out to the river or dont have a river like the GMR, Scioto, Mamuee, Muskingum or Ohio. But it is ridiculous to put 30,000 pounds of catfish in just a 2 or 3 acre lake.. its no wonder the idiot has to stock so much the oxygen levels are probaly poor and he loses a lot of fish.


Cant agree with you more...he is a lying %*#$&$* and would do anything for a dollar, even if it means destroying a natural resource, and yea he has been caught for his methods of getting his fish, but its not going to stop him until they put him behind bars, and dont think i was standing up for him....but rather he is a good business man (lying, stealing, cheating) and believe it or not james is too much of a tight wad to loose fish due to low oxygen levels...he has 4 or 5 underwater oxygen diffusers he turns on every night, so he doesnt loose that many fish, or at least I have never seen near as many as a normal paylake floating around


----------



## pendog66

Flathead King 06 said:


> Cant agree with you more...he is a lying %*#$&$* and would do anything for a dollar, even if it means destroying a natural resource,


With saying this then why do you support him by going to his lake and raising this hype about his lake on a public website that people are going to see. " Oh the last time we went we caught a 65 pound blue" You also mention taking a hundred pieces of bait. All you are doing his promoting his lake to new people to the site and this is how makes all of his money. All you are right now is a poster boy for catfishermans paradise


----------



## bigdogsteve-o

Down goes King!!! Down goes king!!!


----------



## bassattacker

my buddy john likes paylakes and does very very well at them, and although i dont frequent paylakes ive not heard good things about paradise, crooked scales and such, any truth to this i dont know but when my friend john says he wont fish there, i take his word for it cause he likes his pay lakes, he likes old super k, now ive never been there but he has told me its one of the better ones around and is cleaner, i just dont see the point in going to a paylake its like buying a hunting package and hunting a deer elk or something else in a cage, eventually ull get ur trophy but its not in the manner inwhich us fisherman as sportsman would generally like to catch our trophy, this year alone i have caught quit a few cats but nothing i would call my trophy from rivers and the club i belong at but i take pride in the fact that ive went to places to go after these monsters even though i havnt got mine YET, like bigdogsteve told me eventually ill get one, and i ill work at the technics till i get my trophy and itll be released right where i caught it and hopefully no one takes it out of the river for someones paylake. i just dont see the point in paylakes other than the fact that im paying someone else for me to just fish when there is so many other opportunities around us to do the same thing for the cost of an ohio fishing license. JMO


----------



## dinkbuster1

pendog66 said:


> ok sorry guys but i have to say this. You put way way way way too much stock in James Reed. He is a lying and non ethical fisherman. This guy has been caught for netting too many fish illegaly and now with his second lake is destroying lakes and rivers. I have seen his truck at one of our favorite spots here in dayton actually two. Mellon, Salmonid and Dink you know where. I almost garuntee hes not obeying the new big cat laws of two fish a day and its just a matter of time before he gets caught again. I can understand pay lakes they can be fun fishing for people who cant get out to the river or dont have a river like the GMR, Scioto, Mamuee, Muskingum or Ohio. But it is ridiculous to put 30,000 pounds of catfish in just a 2 or 3 acre lake.. its no wonder the idiot has to stock so much the oxygen levels are probaly poor and he loses a lot of fish.


dude....if you are serious get me a truck description and a liscense number! BTW, Jack....take you some chicken livers also


----------



## pendog66

dinkbuster1 said:


> dude....if you are serious get me a truck description and a liscense number! BTW, Jack....take you some chicken livers also


Yeah dink im serious, one time i was fishing with bryan and we saw his truck


----------



## H2O Mellon

pendog66 said:


> Yeah dink im serious, one time i was fishing with bryan and we saw his truck


Yeap Dink, sure was. I'll call ya & tell you where.


----------



## flathunter

Guys this has turned into a paylake bashing thread...Personally I used to be aginst them.....Now they have won the battle and we have lost....So I am sick and tired of going to the river and getting skunked, they have already got all the fish, so a paylaking I shall go!


----------



## Flathead King 06

pendog66 said:


> With saying this then why do you support him by going to his lake and raising this hype about his lake on a public website that people are going to see. " Oh the last time we went we caught a 65 pound blue" You also mention taking a hundred pieces of bait. All you are doing his promoting his lake to new people to the site and this is how makes all of his money. All you are right now is a poster boy for catfishermans paradise


Like a few people here...and you yourself said, its a place for people to go fishing when they dont have access to the river systems...so i guess i am promoting his operation, but dont agree with it...been to many times around my area with no luck so its time to go catch fish and if it takes going to a paylake to catch fish, then im going to go pay my money and fish...sorry....not turning this into an all out brawl about paylakes but i guess it is what it is


----------



## HRCats

Sorry guys, i could only read 1 or 2 posts and that was it! All i have to say is good luck Jack!!


----------



## pendog66

Flathead King 06 said:


> Like a few people here...and you yourself said, its a place for people to go fishing when they dont have access to the river systems...so i guess i am promoting his operation, but dont agree with it...been to many times around my area with no luck so its time to go catch fish and if it takes going to a paylake to catch fish, then im going to go pay my money and fish...sorry....not turning this into an all out brawl about paylakes but i guess it is what it is


ok granted you dont have a river by you but you have the next best thing. You have CJ Brown next to you that is full of catfish. You just have to search.


----------



## misfit

thread closed at author's request.


----------

